# Dos amigas, dos cumples: Maruja14 y Krolaina, tan jóvenes como siempre:Cumpleaños Feliz!!!



## heidita

El día 14 fue el gran día: las dos guapas del foro cumplían años. ¡¡Y yo ausente!! No me lo perdondo.

PERO AQUÍ ESTOY:

¡¡FELICIDADES!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG!! MOLTI AUGURI!!

De corazón, ya lo sabéis. 

(Esta vez sin cañas ni comida ni ná, ¡¡que estoy de pingo!!...que se encarguen los demás...)


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Pero felicidades para estas grandes amigas del foro!! (Con atraso, claro....pero yo la sigo a Heidi)


----------



## danielfranco

Llego super-retrasado... este... atrasado...
Pero con los mejores deseos, y que cumplan otros ochenta más.

Danforth François IV


----------



## krolaina

¡Gracias! (Hablo por ambas).

Quiero agradecer desde aquí los pm que recibí con todas las muestras de cariño: Anti, Du, Berenguer (el primero!), Montse, Víctor, Giny, María, Aceitunilla, Lamartita.... ¡no me quiero dejar a nadie!.

Un beso enorme a todos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues repito las felicitaciones, Kroli, y felicito por primera vez a la amiga Maruja14, con quien también he compartido tantos buenos momentos en este foro.

¡FELICIDADES A LAS DOS!

Montse


----------



## Cecilio

*¡FELICIDADES A AMBAS!

Os mando un beso a cada una.

¡Y QUE CUMPLÁIS MUCHOS MÁS!


*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, aunque con retraso. Ahí va un regalo, una para cada una

Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me uno a Heidita para felicitar a nuestra querida Carol, esperando que haya disfrutado de un cumpleaños muy feliz.  ¡Un abrazo con todo mi cariño, Carol!  

Y para nuestra super mamá del foro, nuestra querida Marujita, le envío de nuevo un cariñoso abrazao.  ¡Me alegra poder felicitarte una vez más!

Las quiero mucho
Soledad


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños a las dos.


----------



## chics

¡Ostia! ¡Pues vaya! Como no estaba ayer por aquí, no me enteré de vuestros cumples, que hay que avisar... 
¡Muchas felicidades!
Bueno, Kro, mi bebito, a posts me ganas tú pero en años te voy a ganar yo siempre... ¡ay! ¡por los pelos!


----------



## Eva Maria

Karol/Maruja Maruja/Karol: Tanto monta, monta tanto (Eso espero... jeje)

Lo de "tan jóvenes como siempre" no sé yo.... Trankis, que estais en plena tierna edad!!!! (Cuando os empiecen a decir - de aquí a un par de siglos -que estais "muy bien conservadas", entonces ya podeis empezar a sospechar,.... jajajaja)

Felicitats, noies!!!

EM


----------



## Maruja14

Bueno, bueno. Mil gracias a todos: Heidi (¡siempre atenta!), Inés (eres un encanto, me gustaría ser como tú), Daniel (te echaba de menos, hace tiempo que no coincidimos, espero que los 80 más no sean proporcionales sino lineales), Krolaina (jeje, ya nos habíamos mutuo-felicitado), Tradu (es cierto que lo hemos pasado fenomenal en algunas ocasiones), Cecilio (de lo más culto de por aquí, gracias mil), Antpax (¡qué bonito detalle!, pocas veces me regalan flores), Sole (lo mejor de lo mejor de este foro, nadie tan amable y cordial), Fernando (tu ironía me troncha, aunque los guiris no te entiendan, ¡y no volvería a los 18 ni por todo el oro del mundo!), Chichs (me encanta pelear contigo, me hace sentirme joven, mil gracias), Eva María (no te creas que no me lo dicen, hay treintañeros que se creen que a mi edad tenemos que ser viejos por narices, y nosotros sabemos que eso no es así)

Y, por supuesto, a todos los que me han mandado un privado (lo siento siempre tengo que borrarlos porque no hay sitio y no quiero olvidarme de nadie) y a los que me han felicitado el día de mi cumple en hilos varios.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## krolaina

Maruja14 said:


> Bueno, bueno. Mil gracias a todos: Heidi (¡siempre atenta!),(y que no se le ocurra!) Inés (eres un encanto, me gustaría ser como tú),( Inesita, nos tendríamos que lanzar de verdad con el italiano, no crees? muak y gracias). Daniel (te echaba de menos, hace tiempo que no coincidimos, espero que los 80 más no sean proporcionales sino lineales),(Dani, Dani... el primero que veo mientras tomo mi café matinal; que me encantas! aunque no quieras darme waffles)  Krolaina (jeje, ya nos habíamos mutuo-felicitado),(así es, mensaje va mensaje viene... gracias cielo) Tradu (es cierto que lo hemos pasado fenomenal en algunas ocasiones),(lo tengo que contar...¿sabéis qué hace Tradu cuando no puede dormir? ¡compra un billete de avión! jeje, besos guapa, mil gracias). Cecilio (de lo más culto de por aquí, gracias mil),(coincido plenamente, otras mil gracias) Antpax (¡qué bonito detalle!, pocas veces me regalan flores),(yo tampoco las recibo, es un detallazo precioso! te debo una...caña, se entiende) Sole (lo mejor de lo mejor de este foro, nadie tan amable y cordial),(vuelvo a concordar, la amabilidad personificada! muchas gracias Sarita) Fernando (tu ironía me troncha, aunque los guiris no te entiendan, ¡y no volvería a los 18 ni por todo el oro del mundo!),(¿por qué no coincidimos tanto como me gustaría? también sacas mi sonrisa en cuanto apareces!. Yo sí he cumplido 18...) Chichs (me encanta pelear contigo, me hace sentirme joven, mil gracias),Chiqui, otras tantas gracias, no paramos de felicitarnos la una a la otra!) Eva María (no te creas que no me lo dicen, hay treintañeros que se creen que a mi edad tenemos que ser viejos por narices, y nosotros sabemos que eso no es así) Y Evita, gracias! ¿Imaginas en qué punto estarán mis despistes 40 años más allá? Besos!
> 
> Y, por supuesto, a todos los que me han mandado un privado (lo siento siempre tengo que borrarlos porque no hay sitio y no quiero olvidarme de nadie) y a los que me han felicitado el día de mi cumple en hilos varios.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ni para que hablar de atrazos...
pero bueno les envio un abrazo grande a las dos.
Feliz cumpleaños y que sigan tan geniales...

Besos
Rosangelus


----------



## Dudu678

Hola, buenas....

No sé, yo ya me pierdo nadando entre tanto hilo de felicitación. A ver, soltaré la respuesta estándar:

¡Felicidades!

*Mira a un lado, mira a otro* ¿Eh? *Sonríe tímidamente*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Este foro se vuelve cada vez más ahorrativo: se empezó felicitando sus miles a alguien y, en el mismo hilo, su cumple, y ahora hacemos lo mismo pero con dos festejadas a la vez. De seguir así, lo de mi camarote pasará a la historia...

*¡FELICIDADES MARUCAROL!*

(oigue, ¿esto desgrava?)


----------



## krolaina

MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS...snif, snif.

¿Te das cuenta Víc? Nos estamos volviendo vagos, vagos, vagos...

Un gran beso a todos.


----------



## e.ma

Felicidades, Krolaina y Maruja14, y gracias por tanta ayuda y tantas opiniones interesantes


----------



## María Madrid

A Carol sí la felicité in situ, pero Maruja... lo siento, me lo perdí.

Aun con retraso, muchas felicidades, os deseo el año más espectacular de vuestra vida. Un abrazo,


----------



## Dudu678

María Madrid said:


> Aun con retraso, muchas felicidades, os deseo el año más espectacular de vuestra vida. Un abrazo,



El más espectacular hasta ahora, pase. Pero desearles el más espectacular de su vida supone estar deseando implícitamente que los demás no sean tan espectaculares como este que va a entrar. Partiendo del supuesto que las mujeres viven más que los hombres, ¡no les desees una vida aburrida!

Sólo lo hago por molestar, que conste.


----------



## María Madrid

Dudu, ya hay que ser retorcido para interpretarlo así... ¿efecto secundario de la cuarentena? Cuidado que se empieza así y se acaba dándole con la garrota a los vecinos y saliendo en España Directo. 
Donde las dan las toman


----------



## Dudu678

Serán los alemanes...


----------

